# D7100 owners thread



## TheLost (Feb 22, 2013)

Well... we've got about 4 weeks before our D7100's ship.  Who's excited? and for what features?

I'm going to keep my D7000 until after i've had time to play with my new toy and decide if its worth the upgrade... but...

This is going to sound strange.. im kind of excited for the viewfinder OLED display :lmao:.   Has anybody else shot in bright sun and not been able to see the LCD display in the viewfinder? Maybe its just me... but the idea of that enhancement sweet.  I don't know how many times I've been shooting a sporting event and forgot to change a setting because i couldn't see the damn green LCD in the viewfinder (hey.. i never said i was a good photographer).

Also... Anybody notice the AE-L/AE-F button has been moved farther to the left away from the viewfinder?  While this won't solve my anger over no AF-ON button it may help 

And lastly..  we get to ***** about all the early adoption issues that crop up! :greenpbl:  Now that Nikon has officially come out and recognized the D600 oil and dust problem maybe the'll take the extra care and make sure the D7100 is issue free (hahahahahah... i crack myself up).


----------



## cgw (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazon says March 14. If you're losing sleep about this and other roll-outs, NikonRumors is the place where all is(sometimes)revealed.


----------



## TheLost (Mar 5, 2013)

A little over one week left... i guess i'm the only pre-order-er.  

I kissed my D7000 goodbye this week (well.. i  kicked it out the door on its *arse*).  There is no turning back now!

Yet another small D7100 feature i'll enjoy...  It seems there is a true 'virtual horizon' in the viewfinder.  On the D7000 you pressed the FN button and the virtual horizon would replace the exposure info.









(source... http://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/d7100/features01.htm)


----------



## saywell (May 2, 2013)

It is disappointing that you have to lose either DOFP oe AE-Lock to enable it, though.

I wonder why it can't be enabled permanantly/temporarily via a menu option?

William


----------



## Myrta99 (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes,  it's more like the D7000 than the D300... but with the caveat that I  found the D7000 to be very uncomfortable. The grip was too shallow and  the materials were even more like plastic. With the D7100, it is much  more comfortable than the D7000.


----------



## ph0enix (Sep 30, 2013)

Myrta99 said:


> Yes,  it's more like the D7000 than the D300... but with the caveat that I  found the D7000 to be very uncomfortable. The grip was too shallow and  the materials were even more like plastic. With the D7100, it is much  more comfortable than the D7000.



I don't see why not.


----------

